# يلا بصوا هنا   رووووووعة بجد  صورة جامدة



## مورا مارون (24 مارس 2009)

*ركز نظرك في النقط الاربعة في الصورة الموجودة لمدة 20 ثانية*​ 


*بعدها أنظر فورا بالجدار *​ 

*و انظر ماذا يظهر لك*​ 



*




*​ 
*منتظرة ردوردكم*​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (25 مارس 2009)

الصوره مش فاتحه خالص


----------



## مورا مارون (25 مارس 2009)

ابن المصلوب قال:


> الصوره مش فاتحه خالص


 

اوك تم الاصلاح

ميرسي​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2009)

*أيووووووة بتظهر صورة السيد المسيح 

ميرسى يامورا ياقمر 

ينقل للصور المسيحية *​


----------



## مورا مارون (25 مارس 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *أيووووووة بتظهر صورة السيد المسيح *​
> 
> *ميرسى يامورا ياقمر *​
> 
> *ينقل للصور المسيحية *​


 


*اوك يا مرمر احنا في الخدمة  طبعا* 
​


----------



## vetaa (25 مارس 2009)

*جميله يا مورا
الله ينور بتجيبى حاجات من الاخر

ربنا يعوضك
*


----------



## SALVATION (25 مارس 2009)

*تسلم ايدك مورا*

*يسوع يبارك حياتك*
*وشكرا كتييير لدعوتك*​


----------



## sweetyshery (25 مارس 2009)

*جميله اوي وفعلا المسيح بظهر في الحيطه ميرسي مورا*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 مارس 2009)

مظبوط يا مورااااا

صح

مشكورة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## M a r i a m (25 مارس 2009)

جميلة اوى يامورا ميرسي ياقمر


----------



## just member (25 مارس 2009)

*اهاا*
*ههههههههههه*
*بعرفها*
*فعلا بحس انى شايف السيد المسيح*
*شكرا يا مورا*​


----------



## أَمَة (25 مارس 2009)

شكرا على تعبك يا مورا
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (25 مارس 2009)

شكرا مورا
لتعب محبتك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## جيلان (25 مارس 2009)

*ايوووووووووون عندى منها دى كنت بعد ابصلها كتير واشوف صورته
فكرتها تركيز الضوء على اللون الابيض الى بيرسم صورة المسيح فلما تقفلى عينك بتشوفيها
زى ما تركزى فى نور جامد لو قفلتى عينك هتشوفيه قدامك 
بجد عسلة زيك يا قمرتى
ميرسى يا بطووووووووط*


----------



## rana1981 (25 مارس 2009)

*شكرا حبيبتي عالصورة​*


----------



## mero_engel (25 مارس 2009)

*بتظهرلي صوره المسيح *
*تحفه فعلا*
*ميرسي يا مورا *
*تسلم ايديك*​


----------



## صوت الرب (25 مارس 2009)

*روووووووعة يا موررررررررررررا*


----------



## ابن المصلوب (25 مارس 2009)

حلوه اوي ربنا يباركك


----------



## sameh7610 (25 مارس 2009)

*صورة جامدة فعلاً


ميرسى اووووووووووى مورا​*


----------



## god love 2011 (27 مارس 2009)

_اه شوفت وجهه السيد المسيح
ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررر على الصوره
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما_​


----------



## مورا مارون (27 مارس 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *ايوووووووووون عندى منها دى كنت بعد ابصلها كتير واشوف صورته
> فكرتها تركيز الضوء على اللون الابيض الى بيرسم صورة المسيح فلما تقفلى عينك بتشوفيها
> زى ما تركزى فى نور جامد لو قفلتى عينك هتشوفيه قدامك
> بجد عسلة زيك يا قمرتى
> ميرسى يا بطووووووووط*


----------



## مورا مارون (27 مارس 2009)

come with me قال:


> *اهاا*
> 
> *ههههههههههه*
> *بعرفها*
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (27 مارس 2009)

أمة قال:


> شكرا على تعبك يا مورا​
> 
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (27 مارس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مورا​
> 
> لتعب محبتك​
> ودمتى بود​


----------



## مورا مارون (27 مارس 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا حبيبتي عالصورة​*


----------



## مورا مارون (27 مارس 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *بتظهرلي صوره المسيح *
> 
> *تحفه فعلا*
> *ميرسي يا مورا *
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (27 مارس 2009)

صوت الرب قال:


> *روووووووعة يا موررررررررررررا*


----------



## مورا مارون (27 مارس 2009)

ابن المصلوب قال:


> حلوه اوي ربنا يباركك


----------



## مورا مارون (27 مارس 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> _اه شوفت وجهه السيد المسيح_
> 
> _ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررر على الصوره_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> ...


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2009)

ميرسي يا مورا علي الصوره
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## مورا مارون (28 مارس 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> ميرسي يا مورا علي الصوره
> 
> 
> يسوع يرعاكي​


 


*اهلاا بيكي *

*تورتي*​


----------



## GogoRagheb (7 أبريل 2009)

شكرا مورا​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أبريل 2009)

جميله يا مورا
ميرسى​


----------



## مورا مارون (21 أبريل 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على الصوره يا مورا 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 أبريل 2009)




----------



## amad_almalk (24 أبريل 2009)

صور ه رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىى علي الصوره

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الانبا ونس (24 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا يامورا

تعيشى وتجيبى ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أبريل 2009)

*جميييييييلة جدا يا مورا
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر​*


----------



## مورا مارون (28 أبريل 2009)

​


----------



## اني بل (28 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي مورا....


----------



## cross of jesus (28 أبريل 2009)

*صوره اكثر من رووووووووووعه

ميرسى يا قمر

منتظرين الجديد

يسوع يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مورا مارون (28 أبريل 2009)




----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2009)

صح يا مورا المسيح بيظهر فعلا


ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مورا مارون (28 أبريل 2009)




----------



## z.fady (1 مايو 2009)

الصورة مش مفتوحة


----------



## مورا مارون (4 مايو 2009)

z.fady قال:


> الصورة مش مفتوحة




لا الصورة واضحة وظاهرة
​


----------

